# NJ PE MECHANICAL



## GVPATEL (Jul 26, 2007)

IS ANYONE HERE ON THIS BOARD WHO RECENTLY PASSED OR TOOK THE PE MECHANICAL EXAM?

I AM INTERESTED TO DISCUSS FLUID AND THERMAL ENGG. QUESTIONS I HAVE IT?

THANKS


----------



## cement (Jul 26, 2007)

We are here to help, and I hope that some MEs respond. But you should understand that we have all signed an agreement with NCEES not to discuss specific problems from the exam.


----------

